# Tennesseeoutback1



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys and gals. My name is Mike and although I am not new to camping and I am new to the Outbackers.com. The wife and I just purchase our 1st new camper, the Outback Sydney Series 31RQS. We've only had it for 2 days but so far really love the camper and can't wait to take it out. I've joined here to gain helpful info on my camper and our new adventure in camping.

A pic of the camper and Here's a few more for now.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Always good to see fellow Tennesseans on Outbackers. What part of the state are you from?

Nice looking, loooonnnng camper there, Mike!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome! You have come to the right place for helpful information on your camper. I have to say you have excellent taste







. You should sign up for a South-Eastern Outbacker Rally. Join us in the spring in GA, summer in FL (may be too late to get a site here, but if your interested keep an eye out as cancellations happen), fall in Gatlinburg. It's a great way to meet the nice people on this site and have a lot of fun too.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

I'm in Kingsport near Johnson City and Bristol. I'm about 10 minutes from Bristol Motor Speedway!!

It it long....35' long.







The dealer let me take it home to test fit it in the driveway before we bought it. Where it sits the bumper is about 8-10" off the ground but never come close to rubbing when backing it in the drive or in the yard. We are definately planning on haveing the driveway extended so I won't tear up the yard and throw clay mud all over the camper.

I checked out the Rallys. I doubt we'll make the spring ones but I'm sure we could try for the Fall Rally in Gatlinburg. We will be spending alot of time in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area quite a bit.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Mike

Welcome to the Outback site.

I'm sure you'll find a lot of help around here. Lots of luck with your new trailer.









Brian


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the New TT. 
AS for info you've defiantly come to the right place so pull up a chair and stay awhile !!









Ed


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

WELCOME MIKE Hope you enjoy your new rig...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME to the best little (not so much anymore) site in cyberspace!!!

I spent my college freshman yr. in Bristol....the campus is on the VA side but the farm & stables were on the TN side. Until then, this Yankee believed that the magic of TV and the Wizard of Oz were required to turn a white horse orange...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*Welcome!* 
That is one......Awesomely long camper!
I can't tell in the picture but you might want to 
invest in an electric tongue jack! Thought you might
want to spare your back a lot of grief! LOL

What do you pull that beast with?

MaeJae


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AND 









Happy Camping,


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome mike. 
you will just love that outback. if you plan on going to the fall rally with us.
you need to call them yesterday. they only had 3 or so sites left for that weekend.
tell them your with the outbackers.com group .

enjoy that camper.
campingnut18


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

From one newbie to another WELCOME!! this bunch will have you feeling at home in no time!!








Ember


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome! Excellent choice in trailers, BTW!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!

We will be heading your way in March


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I wished it was a little warmer and I had this thang packed and ready to go. I'm dying to get to use it already.

I've got a Chevy 2500 HD 6.0L










It is one looooooong camper for sure. As stated 35' long. When I went back to the dealer to tell him I wanted it I asked if he would throw in an electric jack and he did. You don't see it in those pics is because those pics are from where he let me pull it home to make sure I could get it in the driveway/yard before I brought it. My drive and yard aren't level and I was worried it would drag the bumper.

As you can see in this pic the main road has a good bit of slope to it so I thought once the back dropped off and the truck was still on the road it would drag.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Holy c%AP that is more than "a good bit of slope" I'd hate 
to see what you'd call a steep slope!









MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Holy c%AP that is more than "a good bit of slope" I'd hate
> to see what you'd call a steep slope!
> 
> 
> ...


I've been through Michigan before. While in high school I went on a mission trip with our youth group. I understand why you say that is a lot of slope. Here in TN that is nothing. You need to see the hill I drive down everyday to and from work. Although there is another way into the area where I live and I hopefully will never have to take the camper up or down that hill.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.









Looks like a great setup.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wecome to another Tennessee Outbacker and congratualtions on the Sydney.


----------

